# M O T Near Chesterfield



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Does anyone know of a place for my motorhome M O T around Chesterfield, Worksop or Clowne I can use.

We will be at our daughters so dont really know the area.

Cheers

DJM


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I use Redferns near Mansfield.About 10 miles from Chesterfield but they only charge £30 for a motorhome.

They are very good and do not do repairs on site so no incentive to fail your vehicle,mine has sailed through the last few.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A few miles away at Bawtry.

Marshalls do all my mots
Gainsborough Road Bawtry , South Yorkshire DN10 6JJ
01302 710260

Dave p


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Try David at

National Service Station 
Ringwood Road 
Chesterfield 
S43 1DG

01246 232 369

Did mine earlier this year (first time I've had it MOT'd) seemed OK, did it while I waited and were recommended by the garage who look after my two cars

map here

http://tinyurl.com/9kueuc6


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Try George, a fellow motorhomer, at http://www.peckshillgarage.com/


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

javea said:


> Try George, a fellow motorhomer, at http://www.peckshillgarage.com/


He can't do motorhomes otherwise I would take mine. :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Try - Derek Bown and Son, 
Unit D2 Lower Mantle Cl,
Clay Cross,
Chesterfield, S45 9AA
01246 865960

£30 - cheap and very cheerful.


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi 

I can second David at 

National Service Station 
Ringwood Road 
Chesterfield 
S43 1DG 

01246 232 369 

We have taken our motorhome there for the last two years and we have used them for 10 years + for our other vehicles. Never had a problem getting an appointment

Regards

Lindybell


----------



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

We have just had ours done at Clowne Test and repair centre,
67a Barlborough Rd Clowne S43 4QX.
Phone number 01246 570 900.
I can't recommend them highly enough, they have excellent facilities, for MOTs and repairs.
Regards
Sue (first post)


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Always take mine too Autoworld ( just north of Chesterfield) the local Fiat dealer in the area. Mine passes everytime.

Think they charge around £40 for MOT
Phil


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

We had a service (they do MOTs too) at a garage on Station Road, Clowne.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I would second Derek Bown at Clay Cross. Very friendly and efficient family business.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Handysue said:


> We have just had ours done at Clowne Test and repair centre,
> 67a Barlborough Rd Clowne S43 4QX.
> Phone number 01246 570 900.
> I can't recommend them highly enough, they have excellent facilities, for MOTs and repairs.
> ...


Thanks Sue, booked in for Nov 1st 

DJM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Handysue said:


> We have just had ours done at Clowne Test and repair centre,
> 67a Barlborough Rd Clowne S43 4QX.
> Phone number 01246 570 900.
> I can't recommend them highly enough, they have excellent facilities, for MOTs and repairs.
> ...


Had our Mo MOTd today at Clowne Test & Repair Centre. They were a great bunch of guys and she passed too 

I too recommend them for MH MOTs

DJM


----------

